# So I just finished a Pink ceiling



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

So it was the first time I have ever used the Glidden pink ceiling paint that turns white after it dries.I will never buy this product what a joke.Just so you know the HO provided the material.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I've never used it Sargent. Besides the fact that it's Glidden, what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What was the problem? Flow, coverage?


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder too. What was it you didn't like about it. I don't use it cause it just seems cheesy, and cheesy to me seems cheap. I think its a great idea, but just don't trust it yet. I don't think anything in painting is harder than White on White.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah me too. So will you not buy the SW that turns purple? Or was it a glidden thing?


----------



## GoGreen (Jul 30, 2009)

I saw the SW version too. I asked the manager and the rep about it and they laughed and said it sucks. I'll stick with Pro Mar 400 flat.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

umm Glidden makes Gripper, and that is an AWESOME product, but i wouldn't dare use anyother Glidden product, in my opinion


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

1977corey said:


> umm Glidden makes Gripper, and that is an AWESOME product, but i wouldn't dare use anyother Glidden product, in my opinion


I actually like Glidden quite a bit. It's still a very good line, in my opinion. I prefer Benjamin Moore over everything (with some exceptions), but I use Sherwin Williams and Glidden because they're the only products I can get reliably.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok sorry for the delay in response but 1 its glidden and its Pink.. I can see so I know where I am when I am rolling a ceiling I dont need to see white versus pink. I will say one thing good about it It didnt seem to spatter to badly 1/2 nap and 14inch I was headed.I like my ceiling paint and wont leave that any time soon for this product.


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

DO NOT USE visible solutions (think thats the name) alot of unhappy customers bring it back saying it streaks pink


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

The only reason why I used it to begin with was the HO bought It. My sunday afternoon his dime!.


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

But what is the bad thing about it?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Here I was thinking you painted a ceiling pink. That would've been interesting to see.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Here I was thinking you painted a ceiling pink. That would've been interesting to see.


I have painted a ceiling or two pink before.


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

I Painted and office mauve for a supervisor. I told her they are all suppose to be the same color and she told me to do it. It was late in day so I started to roll first to get as much down as possible( knew it would hit the fan). Next day had the big boss come in paint shop saying who the f^&*^& painted the office pink. Whet back to change it and started with the cutting. You would think 4000 people had nothing better do do then walk by the pink room :tongue_smilie:


----------

